# Few pics and short vid from Feb storms



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

All are done from the cell phone, but didn't come out to bad...


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that your tractor?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

No a buddies I plow with, he opened up and I cleaned up...


----------

